# AMD APU E-450 mit HD6320 - kein 5.1 Surround Sound über HDMI an AVR Pioneer VSX-923



## Raizor (12. April 2014)

*AMD APU E-450 mit HD6320 - kein 5.1 Surround Sound über HDMI an AVR Pioneer VSX-923*

Hi,

ich stelle nicht viele Fragen hier im Forum, weil ich sonst mit dem Lesen der Threads Anderer weiter komme. Nun habe ich aber ein Problem, was ich so nicht lösen konnte....

Ich habe eine Zotac ZBOX AD04 als HTPC, dieser besitzt eine AMD APU E-450 mit integrierter HD6320 GraKa. Dieser HTPC mit Windows 8.1 x64 ist an meinen AVR Pioneer VSX-923 via HDMI angeschlossen, ich bekomme über HDMI aber kein Surround Sound zustande  An dem AVR hängt dann noch ein Philipps 37PFL5404H/12 TV.

Ich habe schon den aktuellsten AMD Catalyst Treiber installiert, sowie den aktuellsten Realtek ATI HDMI Audio Driver und den Realtek High Definition Audio Driver. Und das alles auch schon in verschiedenen Reihenfolgen bzw. einen Treiber nach dem anderen. Egal wie ich es versuche, Sorround Sound ist nicht hinzubekommen. 

Nach der Installation des Realtek High Definition Audio Treibers und des Realtek HDMI Audio Treibers kann ich in der Realtek Lautsprecherkonfiguration zwar 5.1 auswählen, und alle 6 Kanäle erfolgreich testen. Das heißt, aus den Surround Lautsprechern kommt auch ein Testton. Aber alle anderen Anwendungen (z.B. einige Surround Sound Demo Videos auf Youtube, als auch XBMC) interessiert das gar nicht, dort wird der Surround Sound an den Front Boxen ausgegeben. Wenn ich die Eigenschaften des Realtek HDMI Audio Gerätes anschaue, steht unter dem Reiter "Unterstützte Formate" z.B. der Satz "Maximale Anzahl von Kanälen: 2", was mich etwas stutzig macht, da ich ja vorher in der Konfiguration 5.1 eingestellt habe. Deshalb habe ich diese Anleitung gefunden und nachvollzogen, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Weiterhin keine Veränderung.
37
Ich bin jetzt schon einige Tage am Googlen, leider ohne Erfolg. Mein AVR zeigt als eingehendes Audioformat immer PCM an und es wird nur Stereo Sound wiedergegeben... Daher hoffe ich, dass hier jemand noch einen Tipp für mich hat....

Greetz Raizor


----------



## xpSyk (12. April 2014)

Könntest du mal Screenshots von den Audioeinstellungen in Windows, Grafiktreiber und Audiotreiber machen?


----------



## Raizor (12. April 2014)

*AW: AMD APU E-450 mit HD6320 - kein 5.1 Surround Sound über HDMI an AVR Pioneer VSX-923*

Hi, was genau möchtest du denn sehen? Ich habe jetzt mal einen Screenshot von den Windows Audio Einstellungen und vom Realtek Audio Manager gemacht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Audio- und Grafiktreiber weiß ich nicht genau, was du meinst? Die installierte Version? Hier mal die Screenshots aus dem Gerätemanager



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch was: ich habe auf dem HTPC zum Beispiel auch Spotify installiert. Doch der Sound klingt extrem hallig bzw blechern. Ich kenne das sonst eigtl nur von diesen komischen Soundeffekt-Einstellungen, wovon ich aber nix installiert habe...


Greetz


----------



## Venom89 (12. April 2014)

Welches Programm nutzt du zum abspielen. (Habe selber den VSX1123)


----------



## Raizor (12. April 2014)

*AW: AMD APU E-450 mit HD6320 - kein 5.1 Surround Sound über HDMI an AVR Pioneer VSX-923*

Für Filme, Serien, Youtube Videos und Soundcloud Musik nehme ich XBMC 12, ansonsten noch Spotify für Musik. Gesteuert wird der ganze HTPC entweder mit der Android App Yatse (für XBMC) bzw. Unified Remote (für Spotify und Windows allgemein).

In XBMC habe ich alles gemäß dem Wiki eingestellt, also 5.1 Sound (obwohl mir der Subwoofer fehlt, der Bass wird aktuell durch die Tieftöner in den Front-Boxen wiedergegeben) und alle Audio-Formate, da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass ein Receiver der oberen Mittelklasse von 2013 alle gängigen Formate wiedergeben kann. (Screenshot)

Als Audioausgabegerät habe ich "directsound: hmdi - realtek hdmi output" eingestellt.


----------



## xpSyk (12. April 2014)

Mach bei Realtek mal einen Haken bei Lautsprecherauffüllung, damit auch bei Streo alle Boxen benutzt werden, und bei Souround-Lautsprecher, das könnte helfen.   Die Frequenzeinstellungen von Win und Treibern müssen auch übereinstimmen.

Edit: Es  könnte auch sein, dass AMD HDMI-Sound und Realtek-HDMI-Sound-Treiber sich dazwischenfunken, da kann ich dir aber nicht weiterhelfen, ich benutze kein HDMI.


----------



## Raizor (12. April 2014)

*AW: AMD APU E-450 mit HD6320 - kein 5.1 Surround Sound über HDMI an AVR Pioneer VSX-923*

Sobald ich ich Windows die Frequenzen ändere, verändern die sich im Treiber auch, und umgekehrt. Die scheinen also die selben Einstellungen zu verändern. 
Lautsprecher Auffüllung hab ich mittlerweile aktiviert. So klingt stereo Musik von spotify auch besser. 

Aber ich Scheine meinem Problem etwas näher zu kommen. Wie es aussieht kann YouTube kein Mehrkanalton, sodass meine Samples dort recht sinnlos waren. Desweiteren scheint mein AVR kein ac3 zu können. Meine getesteten videos hatten aber, zumindest einige, eine ac3 Tonspur. Nachdem ich die ac3 Unterstützung in xbmc deaktiviert habe, höre ich zumindest auf allen Lautsprechern etwas. 
Ganz zufrieden bin ich aber trotzdem noch nicht. 

Und wenn ich entweder nur den AMD HDMI audio Treiber installieren, dann hab ich kein Menü zu Einstellung der Lautsprecher Konfiguration. Wenn ich nur den Realtek HDMI audio Treiber installiere, steht mir nur Stereo zur Auswahl. Scheinbar sind beide Treiber voneinander abhängig. Ob sie sich dabei auch dazwischen funken, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen....


----------



## Venom89 (12. April 2014)

Raizor schrieb:


> Sobald ich ich Windows die Frequenzen ändere, verändern die sich im Treiber auch, und umgekehrt. Die scheinen also die selben Einstellungen zu verändern.
> Lautsprecher Auffüllung hab ich mittlerweile aktiviert. So klingt stereo Musik von spotify auch besser.
> 
> Aber ich Scheine meinem Problem etwas näher zu kommen. Wie es aussieht kann YouTube kein Mehrkanalton, sodass meine Samples dort recht sinnlos waren. Desweiteren scheint mein AVR kein ac3 zu können. Meine getesteten videos hatten aber, zumindest einige, eine ac3 Tonspur. Nachdem ich die ac3 Unterstützung in xbmc deaktiviert habe, höre ich zumindest auf allen Lautsprechern etwas.
> ...



Natürlich kann der AVR AC3. Ich habe bei mir:

Von meiner nvidia -> HDMI -> AVR

In den Sound Einstellungen von Windows alles auf standard (stereo). 

Ich spiele meine Videos über den VLC ab.
In den Einstellungen einfach "SPDIF verwenden wenn verfügbar" aktivieren und schon wird DTS usw übertragen.


----------



## Raizor (12. April 2014)

*AW: AMD APU E-450 mit HD6320 - kein 5.1 Surround Sound über HDMI an AVR Pioneer VSX-923*

ich habe in XBMC "wasapi: spdif" und "directsound: spdif" zur weiteren Auswahl. Jedoch keinen Ton mehr, sobald ich dieses Auswahl treffe. In meinen Augen auch logisch, da es sich bei SPDIF afaik um optische Audioübertragung handelt, ich aber kein optisches Kabel benutze, sondern HDMI.


----------



## Venom89 (12. April 2014)

*AW: AMD APU E-450 mit HD6320 - kein 5.1 Surround Sound über HDMI an AVR Pioneer VSX-923*

Das war NUR auf den VLC Player bezogen. Aber bei dir handelt es sich anscheinend um ein Treiber Problem.

Habe mal meine Eigenschaften mit deinen Verglichen und markiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raizor (12. April 2014)

*AW: AMD APU E-450 mit HD6320 - kein 5.1 Surround Sound über HDMI an AVR Pioneer VSX-923*

mmh, da bleibt mir scheinbar nichts anderes übrig, als die Windows 8 Funktion "PC auffrischen" zu bemühen und die Sache mit den Treibern nochmal von ganz vorne anzugehen....


----------



## Venom89 (12. April 2014)

*AW: AMD APU E-450 mit HD6320 - kein 5.1 Surround Sound über HDMI an AVR Pioneer VSX-923*

Das musste ich bei mir auch schon machen. Wurde auch nur 2 Kanäle angezeigt


----------



## Raizor (12. April 2014)

*AW: AMD APU E-450 mit HD6320 - kein 5.1 Surround Sound über HDMI an AVR Pioneer VSX-923*

Hast du nen Tipp, in welcher Reihenfolge ich am besten welche Treiber installiere? Brauche ich diesen Workaround mit dem modifizierten Bildschirmtreiber?


----------



## Venom89 (12. April 2014)

*AW: AMD APU E-450 mit HD6320 - kein 5.1 Surround Sound über HDMI an AVR Pioneer VSX-923*

Das "Problem" ist das ich eine NVidia Karte habe. Da werde ich dir noch soviel erzählen können, es wird dir aber nichts bringen.


----------

